# Making Your Own Windsocks?



## GVGoose (Oct 8, 2005)

I've thought about this idea several times before...is it worth it? How long did it take those of you who've done it? Give me as much info as you can so I can decide if it's a good route to go or not. Thanks


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Well I did this last year and will do it again this year. I did about 25-30 a night. It took me a couple of hours in front of the tv to do.

You'll need TYVEK I can't remember the style number off the top of my head.

Sewing machine with industril white thread

Grommets.

They if you have access to a new home construction site, they use plastic banded to hold lumber together. This is trash and will be given to you. I filled the back of my truck on 2 job sites. However I work in construction and I see this all day.

Other than that its self explanitory and fairly easy to do.


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

What did it come out to in money per decoy for you to make them?? 1.00 apiece or sumthin...or cheaper??


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

By the end of it if you figure in your time and materials it isn't really worth it. If your looking for something to do or enjoy hunting of something you made go for it but if your looking for the best deal I'd look to knutsons


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

As far as costs go I have it figured to like $1.25 each. Now if your concerened about your time they buy some. I look at it this way, I'll just be sitting in front of the TV anyway, why not make good use of that time and do some windsocks. I also made my own goose gloves last year. Made 25 of them as thats all the FB's I had, it cost me about $1.50 each. That makes them much more affordable and they look just as good as the ones you buy. Now granted I only made snows.

I'm a firm believer in makeing your own stuff if its worth it. Its also much more gratifiying if you decoy them SOB's into your half homemade spread.

I only set up 500 dekes last year in Central Iowa(WE DON'T SEE ALOT) and 375 of those were made by me in eiher Wind socks, Goos gloves or silo's. The rest were old carry-lite shells with a dozen new Higdons. I didn't sluaghter geese but I killed my far share and loved every second of it.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

Thats great good for you. Personally between painting, cleaning, and repairing I have enough to do though and I rather just buy them.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

I was just giving my opinion no need to get pissy! Its just cheaper in the long run. Theres tons of time before the snows begin to fly home. Anyone should be able to get all there painting and cleaning done.

Also for some guys money doesn't grow on trees so being resourceful is the only way. This is exspecialy true when your talking 1000 plus dekes to be successful on a consitent bases.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

You know one bad thing about the internet is that you really can't gauge someones tone I wasn't being pissy I really meant good for thats great It's awesome that your that geeked about your sport just for me personally It's more of a time constraint problem than anything else. Sorry you read it the wrong way wasn't meant to be a slight :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

FYI

I'm going to be loading some new snow goose decoy kits in the store either this week or early next week. This will be for 50 snow goose decoys that are northwind brand decoys, grommeted collar, and 1/4" x 22" fiberglass stakes.

These 50 decoy kits will run $125 + shipping.

I will post up here in the snow goose forum when they're ready to sell.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Your right after reading it again it doesn't sound as bad. I was just responding to what I thought was the same sarcasict crap 90% of what is posted on these sites.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

IOWAFOWLER said:


> You'll need TYVEK I can't remember the style number off the top of my head.


1443


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Do some searching around the Snow Websites for used.. Used windsocks are a dime a DZ these days


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats why I love it when every Tom, Dick. Harry is jumping on the fullbody band wagon. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

50 Economy Snow Goose Kit is now ready to ship.

$120/50 with Northwind bodies, grommeted collars, and 1/4" x 22" fiberglass stakes (with optional body supports).

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/prod ... cts_id/344

FYI


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

hey chris, how long will it take to put together those decoys


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've built windsocks from scratch before and these are easier. The fact that they're grommeted is key, otherwise you'd have to get a grommet press, size 0 grommets, etc.

The only real work is painting the tail and sticking them on the stakes. Really shouldn't take long at all.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks, sounnds like a cheap way to increase the size of a spread


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

http://windsockdecoys.com/id95.html

$110 for 50 NW's completley assembled with grommets, stakes, the works, thats cheaper than assembling them urselves. :beer:

$150 for 50 with everything plus support system. :beer:

$100 for this on wood dowels. :beer:


----------

